# Survived surgery!!



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Not up to posting now but I wanted to let everyone know everything went well!


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay....glad your doing ok get some rest


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to hear! Rest up.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Get rest and take care  I'm off to bed in a few. Hoping for a good sleep now that I'm home!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad it went well!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news!!! Rest and heal!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats to you!


----------

